# dhcp problem

## mystified

I just built a new system and for the first time I got the error that I needed dhcp and one other program (can't remember atm) for the internet to start.  That didn't work so someone suggested emerging dhcpcd.

But I'm getting an error message at boot about dhcpcd.  

So I did the following:

gentoo mystified # /etc/init.d/dhcp stop

 * ERROR:  "dhcp" has not yet been started.

gentoo mystified # rc-update add dhcp default

 * dhcp already installed in runlevel default; skipping

gentoo mystified # /etc/init.d/dhcp start

 * No /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf file exists!

But surprisingly internet works just fine.  Any suggestions?

----------

## UberLord

dhcp is a dhcp server - hence it's not required for your internet connection to work

dhcp clients are called by net.eth0 and similar

dhcpcd is the only client supported by baselayout-1.9.x and lower

dhcpcd, dhclient, udhcpc and pump are supported by baselayout-1.11.x and newer

----------

## mystified

I'm sorry but I don't understand your answer.  What do I need to do to solve the problem?

----------

## UberLord

```
rc-update del dhcp

emerge unmerge net-misc/dhcp

rm /etc/init.d/dhcp
```

That solves the exact problem you posted.

Now I'm guessing that you need the dhcpcd client so

```
emerge -v net-misc/dhcpcd
```

and you should be golden  :Smile: 

----------

## mystified

Thank you so much.  It did indeed solve my problem.    :Smile: 

----------

